# can i install freebsd 32 bit in 64 intel??



## anti (Jan 31, 2010)

can i do that using virtual PC ??

alot thanx


----------



## Oxyd (Jan 31, 2010)

The "i386" version of FreeBSD will work fine on x86_64 hardware.  (That is, if your Intel isn't Itanium, it will work.)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by the Virtual PC part.  I have installed FreeBSD inside Virtual PC, so yes, you can do that.  Also the fact that you're running a 64-bit OS shouldn't make a difference while installing 32-bit FreeBSD inside Virtual PC.

Perhaps you can clarify your question a bit?


----------



## anti (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Oxyd

i am so sorry about my english, i am from Oman but i will try the best to describe my problem even as i think you already answer me!

i have win Vista 64 bit OS, and i have installed a program called Virtual PC which is from microsoft company, this version of virtual PC supports 64 bit and i have downloaded FreeBSD 8.0 can i install it on my machine with that virtual PC??

also i have another question!! 

can i use KDE GUI to use FreeBSD using Virtual PC??

thanx


----------



## Oxyd (Jan 31, 2010)

anti said:
			
		

> i have win Vista 64 bit OS, and i have installed a program called Virtual PC which is from microsoft company, this version of virtual PC supports 64 bit and i have downloaded FreeBSD 8.0 can i installed on my machine with that virtual PC??



Yes, you can do that.



			
				anti said:
			
		

> also i have another question!!
> 
> can i use KDE GUI to use FreeBSD using Virtual PC??
> 
> thanx



You can, but I think it will be quite slow under Virtual PC.  But that depends on your hardware, of course -- at least you can try it.


----------



## anti (Jan 31, 2010)

alot thanx Oxyd

i will try it now.


----------



## anti (Jan 31, 2010)

can u add me on your MSN??

_[ email address removed: don't put your email address on forums! - Mod ]_


----------



## Oxyd (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't use MSN, sorry.


----------



## anti (Jan 31, 2010)

ok no problem

this is what is written in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html


> In this case it will find the FreeBSD installation media and begin a normal sysinstall based installation as described in Chapter 2. You may install, but do not attempt to configure X11 at this time.



does that mean that i can not intall KDE gui?


----------



## Oxyd (Jan 31, 2010)

anti said:
			
		

> ok no problem
> 
> this is what is written in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html
> 
> ...



No, it doesn't.  It says you can install KDE, but you will have to configure your GUI later, when the installation is complete.

The necessary configuration is described here and here.


----------



## anti (Jan 31, 2010)

ok ... i tried to install KDE ... but the system can not enter the internet to fetch programs.. i do not what is the problem!!

also i tried to use usb flash but it can not detect it!! 
i used this command:

```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/ad0 /mnt
```


----------

